# Barbs



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A few Barbs


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Very special birds , this breed looks like short face Budapest pigeon breed


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

odd looking birds and the are great looking does this breed fly


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome birds!!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes this breed does fly


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great faces ,you gotta love them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Wow!........... *


----------



## Akumu (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the same breeds of birds... I let them fly also, but my oldest barb is having issues now due to large wattle covering her eyes..  

where you from sir? I would be really interested sharing ideas w/ you...


----------

